

Is not joining Facebook a sign you're a psychopath? - baha_man
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2184658/James-Holmes-Anders-Behring-Breivik-Is-joining-Facebook-sign-youre-psychopath.html

======
mooism2
At best: not proven. At worst: "no smoke without fire"--style prejudice.

A couple of high profile criminals haven't had Facebook accounts. From this
some people have inferred that people without Facebook accounts are up to no
good. This is incorrect reasoning.

It would be an interesting study that compared a random sample of people with
Facebook accounts to a random sample of people without Facebook accounts. But
no such study appears to have contributed to these claims.

~~~
to3m
Well it's the Daily Mail, innit? What else did you expect when you clicked the
link? Sex offenders aren't allowed on facebook, so expect a headline very soon
that anybody without a facebook account is probably a rapist or a paedophile -
if not both.

~~~
mooism2
Yes, it's the Daily Mail, and yes, it's a headline ending in a question mark.
But I'm not the person who trawls the Daily Mail for links to post to HN.

I was curious about what their rationale was. I wasn't expecting it to be
particularly justified.

------
beeneto
Since I can't believe that someone linked a Daily Mail article on HN for the
content, I assume this was posted as an example of how incompetent reporting
can lead to the spread of ignorance?

It is quite an interesting example of that.

------
pferde
"The common concern among bosses is that a lack of Facebook could mean the
applicant's account could be so full of red flags that it had to be deleted."

"lack of Facebook", is that some kind of newspeak, as in "not enough
Facebook", or "take 200 grams of Facebook every four hours"? DailyMail, you go
lower and lower.

------
ksec
What about those with non Active Facebook account? Same Treatment?

